# New to Coyote Hunting in Virginia



## afulle03 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am new to coyote hunting and live in the Appalachian mountains of Southwest Virginia. We have large mountains with deep "hollers" with lots of strip jobs from the coal mining. I have been a few times in the last week with an electric call that has a bird distress, cotton tail, pups, rodent, and p woodpecker. The first morning out I called in a bob cat, which I couldn't see but I could hear it's cry meow or whatever you want to call it, on the drive out about 150 yards away from where I was sat up I ran into a coyote coming down the road toward me but was already in the vehicle leaving and couldn't get stopped fast enough to get a shot. I went back that evening close to where I sat up in the morning and called for an hour and 45 min and called in a bob cat which I missed or either didn't choose a large enough shot for my shot gun. I know some have said if you don't see anything in 30 min to move locations but the wind blows so erratically that I cannot seem to find a place where it is blowing in one continuous direction to feel that I will have success there. And when I do I usually stay put using the philosophy that one may not show up immediately but may move into range then come in later. Like the bob cat did that evening. Do any of you have any suggestions as to the best location to set up in an area like mine, where there are steep gullies on either side of you should I sit up at the top of the mountain or in the valley? Where everything is so green right now you cannot see very far at all. So I've been trying to set up close to large overgrown grassy areas where I can see down the strip road. I think a few coyotes have been close to me a few times just never came out where I could see them. For instance yesterday evening I was hunting and deer started snorting below me. The wind was blowing there direction so I assumed they smell me and are alerted well about 20 min goes by and a deer up wind of me comes bolting out and running toward me like something spooked it. I know coyotes are around because you can see their scat and prints in the mud but I've yet to get to see one on the stand. I use the scent elimination sprays like I do deer hunting to try to minimize the scent I am putting in the air. Any suggestions to help me get the first yote? :sniper:


----------



## dhayes (Aug 13, 2007)

I too am new to coyote hunting, In fact I went this weekend for the 1st time. The second day I called in my 1st yote. He ran right at me, when he was 30 ft away he saw me and turned around faster then he came in. It all happened so fast, and my gun was in my lap, so I missed my 1st opportunity. I'ts thick woods up here in Northern Michigan, so most of my setups have been with a shotgun. but I felt pretty damn good about actually locating yotes, setting up properly and seeing one my 1st weekend. Two things that were keys to me seeing yotes I believe are 1st I went out the night before and cranked my coyote locater in a about ten locations about a mile apart from each other, and in 2 spots I got responses, one from a whole pack, and the other response sounded like 2 or 3 yotes barking and yipping. I also saw a pup cross the road in another spot, so the next morning I had 3 areas to hunt where there were positively yotes. The next thing was I entered the area (even the drive in) against the wind and a walked in and setup with the wind in my face. I read that if you can't enter a stand with the wind in your face or at least crossways to you, then choose somewhere else that day. I'm certainly no expert but I've been studying like hell.

Dave from Upper Michigan


----------



## afulle03 (Aug 6, 2007)

How close can you get in your vehicle before hitting it on foot? The place's I hunt still have active mining corps on them so they have lots of normal road traffic around the dirt strip road so I figured they are used to it since it is a part of their daily life. How close do you get before you start to walk in? And I like your idea to use a locator call during the night to see what response you get back. I know there are coyote in the area I hunt there is always fresh scat. But so far they have eluded me during the day light hours. And I do not have the equipment for night hunting.


----------

